# Samba Unable to find a suitable server for domain

## Vyeperman

Hi,

I'm trying to connect to win2003 domain. this is what I get:

```

net join burndomain

 

Unable to find a suitable server

 

Unable to find a suitable server

```

Why does it say that?

----------

## nobspangle

Make sure you have the address of the domain WINS server in

```
wins server =
```

If that doesn't work try specifying the name of the domain controllers in

```
password server = 
```

Also you may want to try specifying the name of a domain controller on the command line

```
net join -S name-of-domain-controller -UAdministrator%password
```

Also make sure you have

```
spnego = yes 
```

to turn on smb signing which is required on a 2k3 domain.

----------

